# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Νιώθω να διαφέρω από τους υπόλοιπους.

## tzimani

Καλημέρα,

Ήθελα απλά να μοιραστώ τον προβληματισμό μου. Είμαι άντρας 36 χρονών αλλά μεγαλωμένος χωρίς αυστηρότητα και τραμπουκισμό από τον πατέρα μου όπως τα άλλα παιδιά. Αντίθετα εμένα με μεγάλωσαν να είμαι ευγενικός και με τρόπους.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν διαθέτω αγριάδα όπως άλλοι άντρες κατά το ήμισυ λόγω ανατροφής και επιλογής και κατά το ήμισυ λόγω φύσης. Δεν ξέρω αν το ότι έχω μόρφωση τριτοβάθμιας παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αλλά πάντα ήμουν κάπως άτολμος. Οι παρέες μου δεν τόνιζαν τα καλά μου στοιχεία αντιθέτως επικεντρωνόντουσαν στα αρνητικά μου, γιατί π.χ. είχα κάποια κιλά παραπάνω (τίποτα τραγικό). Ακόμα κι αν γινόταν για "πλάκα" εμένα μου έμεινε αυτό το βίωμα ως κάτι αρνητικό με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα στο βάρος μου και να έχω περάσει διατροφικές διαταραχές, ευτυχώς όχι βαριές.

Τώρα, για να πω και λίγο την αλήθεια, η εικόνα του μέσου άντρα (Έλληνα ή μη) προσωπικά δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Πάντα με ιντρίγκαραν προσωπικότητες πιο "ευγενικές". Δεν το θεωρούσα μαγκιά να είναι κάποιος κάφρος γι' αυτό και δεν προσπαθώ να είμαι έτσι ο ίδιος. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν θέλω να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό ο περίγυρος ως αδυναμία. Μου αρέσει η ηρεμία και η ομορφιά της ζωής, δεν πιστεύω στη βία.

Το μέσο κλασσικό αντρικό πρότυπο επιτάσσει να είμαστε κυνηγοί χρημάτων και θυληκών, σκληροί κτλ. Μπορώ να γίνω σκληρός αν θέλω αλλά όταν βλέπω άλλα αρσενικά να προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν μου φαίνεται ανώριμο εφηβικό κατάλοιπο παρά αντρισμός. Στην πραγματικότητα ο ανδρισμός φαίνεται αλλού.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βγαίνει άκρη από ό,τι λέω απλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ. Η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά μου μου λέει ότι είμαι ευαίσθητος. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είμαι και τόσο αν θέλω αλλά ναι έχω κάποιες ευαισθησίες. Το μπέρδεμα εντοπίζεται στο ότι δεν ξέρω ποια στοιχεία της ευαισθησίας μου οφείλονται στο πώς είμαι σαν άνθρωπος και ποια σε φοβίες ή ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.

Προσπαθούσα π.χ. να πείσω κάποιον γνωστό ότι είμαι κοντός κι αυτός τραβούσε τα μαλλιά του. Μου λέει ΔΕΝ είσαι κοντός. Έχανα πολλά κιλά και στον καθρέπτη έβλεπα ακόμα ένα χοντρό άτομο. Πού τελειώνει δηλαδή ο "χαρακτήρας" μου και πού ξεκινάει η παθολογία (αν υπάρχει?)...?

Μπέρδεμα.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα.. Δεν νομίζω ότι η αιτία που δεν είσαι ο "σκληρός" άντρας που "πρέπει" είναι ο πατέρας σου. Νομίζω έχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο και όχι από τα βιώματα του. Δυστυχώς μεγαλώνουμε με κάποια στερεότυπα, όπως ότι οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε, ότι ο άντρας φέρνει τα λεφτά στο σπίτι, ότι ο άντρας πρέπει να είναι σκληρός κτλ, γιαυτό κι εσύ νιώθεις μειονεκτικά. Οι "φίλοι" σου είχαν δει αυτή την αδυναμία (σύμφωνα πάντα με αυτά τα στερεότυπα) και γιαυτό σχολίαζαν αρνητικά. Αυτο δείχνει τι άνθρωποι ηταν και με τι γονείς μεγάλωναν οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθεις άσχημα.

Φίλους αυτή την περίοδο έχεις; Μας μίλησες μόνο για την περίοδο τότε.

----------


## homebod

Σε βλέπω πολύ σωστό και υπεύθυνο! Όμορφα ευαίσθητο από τη φύση σου και την μόρφωσή σου.
Οι γονείς σου είναι σπουδαίοι άνθρωποι που από νωρίς κατάλαβαν την ευαίσθητή σου φύση και σου φέρθηκαν ανάλογα.

Τώρα με την παθολογία, σου την προκάλεσε η κοινωνία και οι ξένοι άνθρωποι που έβλεπες γύρω σου να φέρονται σαν κάφροι. Μόνος αν ήσουν δεν θα είχες καμία παθολογία.

Χαίρομαι που ένας άνθρωπος σαν εσένα είναι ανάμεσά μας!

----------


## Eagle guy

Κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα είμαι, ήπιος και μαλακός. Όταν έπαιζα μπάσκετ δεν έπαιζα σκληρά και δεν έσπρωχνα τους άλλους για να πάρω θέση, είμαι υποχωρητικός και είμαι πιο πολύ πνευματικός παρά σωματικός τύπος. Γενικά ο μέσος άντρας με βλέπει υποτιμητικά, στο στρατό με θεωρούσαν φλώρο! Για αυτήν την κατάσταση φταίει η φύση (και λίγο η κοινωνία), που σου λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνεις το κυρίαρχο αρσενικό για να πηδήξεις και να σε σέβονται στην αγέλη. Εσύ έχεις πάει στρατό? Πώς πέρασες?

----------


## BlackCoral

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα στο να είσαι αυτός που είσαι, όσο έχεις τη γνώση των γιατί είσαι αυτός που είσαι. Οι περισσότεροι δεν το καταφέρνουμε ποτέ, για το λόγο αυτό σέρνουμε σαν αλυσίδες όλα τα ερμηνευτικά συστήματα, όλες τις προκαθορισμένες αντιλήψεις και όλα τα στερητικά συμπτώματα και απωθημένα και οτιδήποτε μας κληροδότησε και κληροδοτεί η κοινωνία, η οικογένεια, το σχολείο, η εκκλησία κτλ. Κάθε ομάδα δηλαδή που αποτελεί έναν γεννήτορα πλαστών αξιών που μπαίνουν πάνω από μένα κι εσένα, ως παράδοση, πρέπει, ή επίσης απαγόρευση/δεν πρέπει. Επίσης αντιπαθώ τον machismo, που φέρει ως ιστορικό φορτίο εγκλήματα στην ανάγκη για απόλυτο έλεγχο, καθώς είναι μία σάπια και ιεραρχική Ιδεολογία. Κάθε Ιδεολογία φέρει ανάγκη για έλεγχο, ανάγκη για τιμωρία, ανάγκη για παραμονή στην εξουσία και το μέτρο, που σημαίνει όποιο άτομο τολμήσει να διαφέρει θα γελοιοποιηθεί, θα απομονωθεί και όσα άλλα μέτρα όλη αυτή η καλή και χρήσιμη κοινωνία έχει βρει για να σε κρατήσει στους όρους που θέτει και χρειάζεται ανά καιρούς.
Από την άλλη διαπιστώνω την αιώνια άρνηση της βίας που είναι μία πλάνη, καθώς το σύμπαν το ίδιο γεννιέται μέσα από βία, δίχως βία δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή, δεν υπάρχει εξέλιξη, δεν υπάρχει ζωή. Το να υποστηρίζουμε την ομορφιά και την ηρεμία, δίχως να μπορούμε να δούμε τη βία, τη σκληρότητα, την αδιάκοπη πάλη και αγώνα για δύναμη, είναι άρνηση της δύναμης, άρνηση του εαυτού.

----------


## homebod

Η βία είναι αδυναμία να επιβληθείς με αγάπη και συμπόνια.

Είναι όπλο ενός κατώτερου Θεού!

----------


## BlackCoral

Η ίδια σου η φράση περιέχει τη λέξη επιβολή, που έχει βία, πάλη σε ένα πλαίσιο σύγκρουσης δυνάμεων. Για να φτάσεις να επιβληθείς έχεις ασκήσει κάποια δύναμη, αν θες να την ονομάσεις εσύ οτιδήποτε άλλο, δε με ενδιαφέρει. Θες την ονομάσεις πειθώ, το ίδιο είναι. Δεν πιστεύω σε κανέναν θεό, ανώτερο, κατώτερο, οπότε δε με καλύπτει το επιχείρημα. Τι εννοείς συμπόνια, ως προς ποιον ακριβώς; Γενικώς; Όταν μιλάμε για τέτοιες έννοιες είναι χρήσιμο να μην γενικεύουμε , έξω από το πλαίσιο είναι λέξεις κενές και δίχως νόημα. Η ίδια μας η ζωή μέσα στην κοινωνική πραγματικότητα είναι βασισμένη στη βία. Αν δεν πληρώσεις φόρο θα φυλακιστείς. Αν πας σε μία πορεία μπορεί να φας ξύλο από τους θεματοφύλακες της "ασφάλειας" και της τάξης. Αν η συμπεριφορά σου οριστεί ως άρρωστη, μπορεί να πας με το ζόρι ψυχιατρείο. Αν δεν αποδεχτείς τους ρόλους σου, θα γελοιοποιηθείς, απομονωθείς, κτλ. Ολόκληρο το σύστημα είναι βασισμένο στην επιβολή βίας, ωστόσο εσύ θες να κρατάμε ένα λουλουδάκι και να πορευόμαστε. Οκ.

----------


## homebod

Έχεις δίκιο

----------


## tzimani

> Καλημέρα.. Δεν νομίζω ότι η αιτία που δεν είσαι ο "σκληρός" άντρας που "πρέπει" είναι ο πατέρας σου. Νομίζω έχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο και όχι από τα βιώματα του. Δυστυχώς μεγαλώνουμε με κάποια στερεότυπα, όπως ότι οι άντρες δεν κλαίνε, ότι ο άντρας φέρνει τα λεφτά στο σπίτι, ότι ο άντρας πρέπει να είναι σκληρός κτλ, γιαυτό κι εσύ νιώθεις μειονεκτικά. Οι "φίλοι" σου είχαν δει αυτή την αδυναμία (σύμφωνα πάντα με αυτά τα στερεότυπα) και γιαυτό σχολίαζαν αρνητικά. Αυτο δείχνει τι άνθρωποι ηταν και με τι γονείς μεγάλωναν οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθεις άσχημα.
> 
> Φίλους αυτή την περίοδο έχεις; Μας μίλησες μόνο για την περίοδο τότε.


Έχω πολύ λίγους, λιγότερους από τότε αλλά από ότι φαίνεται και τότε ήταν λιγότεροι από όσοι νόμιζα.

----------


## tzimani

> Κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα είμαι, ήπιος και μαλακός. Όταν έπαιζα μπάσκετ δεν έπαιζα σκληρά και δεν έσπρωχνα τους άλλους για να πάρω θέση, είμαι υποχωρητικός και είμαι πιο πολύ πνευματικός παρά σωματικός τύπος. Γενικά ο μέσος άντρας με βλέπει υποτιμητικά, στο στρατό με θεωρούσαν φλώρο! Για αυτήν την κατάσταση φταίει η φύση (και λίγο η κοινωνία), που σου λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνεις το κυρίαρχο αρσενικό για να πηδήξεις και να σε σέβονται στην αγέλη. Εσύ έχεις πάει στρατό? Πώς πέρασες?


Και στρατό ήμουν ήπιος αλλά δεν είχα και ιδιαίτερες επαφές με τους άλλους εκτός από μερικούς φίλους που έκανα που δεν είχαμε τέτοιες βλακείες μεταξύ μας. Δεν λέω ότι στις φιλικές μου σχέσεις είχα τραμπουκισμό ή στον στρατό. Με αντιμετώπιζαν λίγο διαφορετικά αλλά οκ και παρέες είχα και καλά περάσαμε. Ο καθένας κοίταζε την πάρτη του κατάλαβες? Το ίδιο και εγώ. Σίγουρα ένιωθα κάποιες στιγμές μειονεκτικά γιατί δεν ήμουν ότι να 'ναι κάγκουρας αλλά πιο πολύ με προστάτευε το περιβάλλον παρά με τραμπούκιζε. Μέχρι και να μείνω σαν ΕΠΟΠ μου ζήτησαν οι ανώτεροι γιατί ήμουν καλός στην ειδικότητά μου.

----------


## tzimani

> Σε βλέπω πολύ σωστό και υπεύθυνο! Όμορφα ευαίσθητο από τη φύση σου και την μόρφωσή σου.
> Οι γονείς σου είναι σπουδαίοι άνθρωποι που από νωρίς κατάλαβαν την ευαίσθητή σου φύση και σου φέρθηκαν ανάλογα.
> 
> Τώρα με την παθολογία, σου την προκάλεσε η κοινωνία και οι ξένοι άνθρωποι που έβλεπες γύρω σου να φέρονται σαν κάφροι. Μόνος αν ήσουν δεν θα είχες καμία παθολογία.
> 
> Χαίρομαι που ένας άνθρωπος σαν εσένα είναι ανάμεσά μας!


Γι' αυτό πλέον στα 36 έχω μόνο λίγους και εκλεκτούς κοντά μου. Εφηβικοαντρικές συμπεριφορές δε με αφορούν και ταυτόχρονα βέβαια ωριμάζω ο ίδιος και δεν τους δίνω σημασία. Να μην βγάζω την ουρά μου απ'έξω.... Αν θες να γίνεις και σε πειράζει που δεν είσαι όπως οι άλλοι φταις κι ο ίδιος. Με εννοείς? Αυτά βέβαια όταν ήμουν 20.

Πλέον σέβομαι την γνώμη των άλλων εφόσον προέρχεται από εμπειρία, δηλαδή σέβομαι τους μεγαλύτερους. Όσο για τους κάφρους, ε.... Τους αφήνω να γελοιποιούνται μόνοι τους. Άτομο που δεν είναι πλέον 20 και κάτω και φέρεται λες και είναι στην αλάνα είναι άξιο των πράξεών του. Χωρίς να το παίζω εγώ άγιος.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Ήθελα απλά να μοιραστώ τον προβληματισμό μου. Είμαι άντρας 36 χρονών αλλά μεγαλωμένος χωρίς αυστηρότητα και τραμπουκισμό από τον πατέρα μου όπως τα άλλα παιδιά. Αντίθετα εμένα με μεγάλωσαν να είμαι ευγενικός και με τρόπους.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν διαθέτω αγριάδα όπως άλλοι άντρες κατά το ήμισυ λόγω ανατροφής και επιλογής και κατά το ήμισυ λόγω φύσης. Δεν ξέρω αν το ότι έχω μόρφωση τριτοβάθμιας παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αλλά πάντα ήμουν κάπως άτολμος. Οι παρέες μου δεν τόνιζαν τα καλά μου στοιχεία αντιθέτως επικεντρωνόντουσαν στα αρνητικά μου, γιατί π.χ. είχα κάποια κιλά παραπάνω (τίποτα τραγικό). Ακόμα κι αν γινόταν για "πλάκα" εμένα μου έμεινε αυτό το βίωμα ως κάτι αρνητικό με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα στο βάρος μου και να έχω περάσει διατροφικές διαταραχές, ευτυχώς όχι βαριές.
> 
> Τώρα, για να πω και λίγο την αλήθεια, η εικόνα του μέσου άντρα (Έλληνα ή μη) προσωπικά δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Πάντα με ιντρίγκαραν προσωπικότητες πιο "ευγενικές". Δεν το θεωρούσα μαγκιά να είναι κάποιος κάφρος γι' αυτό και δεν προσπαθώ να είμαι έτσι ο ίδιος. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν θέλω να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό ο περίγυρος ως αδυναμία. Μου αρέσει η ηρεμία και η ομορφιά της ζωής, δεν πιστεύω στη βία.
> 
> Το μέσο κλασσικό αντρικό πρότυπο επιτάσσει να είμαστε κυνηγοί χρημάτων και θυληκών, σκληροί κτλ. Μπορώ να γίνω σκληρός αν θέλω αλλά όταν βλέπω άλλα αρσενικά να προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν μου φαίνεται ανώριμο εφηβικό κατάλοιπο παρά αντρισμός. Στην πραγματικότητα ο ανδρισμός φαίνεται αλλού.
> ...


Κατάλαβα τι θες να μας πεις.

Όταν σε είπε ευαίσθητο η ψυχολόγος σου δεν εννοούσε μαμοθρεφτο, δειλό ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο. Γιατί δυστυχώς στην κοινωνία τη σημερινή .....η ευαισθησία δεν θεωρείται προτέρημα.... αλλα κακως κατά τη γνώμη. Η ευαισθησία είναι στην ιδιοσυγκρασία....ευαισθητη προσωπικότητα...που της αρέσει η ευγενεια που βλέπει την ομορφιά γύρω της που δεν θέλει να πατάει επί πτωματων για να πετύχει. Που σκέφτεται τα πράγματα, που σκέφτεται τους ανθρώπους γύρω του.

Πέρασα κάποια χρόνια για να καταλάβω το προτέρημα του ευαίσθητου χαρακτήρα μας εφόσον το έχω και εγώ. Και να το δω ως δύναμη και ως προσόν. 

Η ευαισθησία δεν σημαίνει αδυναμία......

Η ευαισθησία είναι δύναμη...... είναι δύναμη να ζεις σε αυτό το κόσμο και να κάνεις το καλό...και να έχεις καθαρότητα στη ψυχή. Είναι δύναμη να διαλέξεις το καλο και να μην αποκλίνεις όπως οι περισσότεροι. Είναι δύναμη να είσαι καλός άνθρωπος ενώ οι περισσότεροι σε θεωρούν μαλακα. Είναι τσαμπουκάς να είσαι ευγενικός στους τραμπούκους που σε παίρνανε για χαζό.....

Και είμαι πολύ περηφανη που έχω ευαίσθητη ιδιοσυγκρασία. Νιώθω περήφανη για μένα που έχω επιλέξει το καλύτερο ενώ οι άλλοι γύρω μου δεν μπορούσαν. 

Και έτσι βλέπω και τους άλλους ανθρώπους που έχουν αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό.

Η ευαισθησία είναι προτέρημα..μη το ξεχάσεις ποτέ αυτό. Απλά όσο ο κόσμος απομακρύνεται από τις ηθικές αξίες και τα ιδανικά που υπήρχαν κάποτε τόσο πιο πολύ η ευγενεια και η ευαισθησία θεωρούνται αξίες ξεπερασμένες. Αλλα δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι. 

Καλοί ανθρώποι θα υπάρχουν πάντα όπως και κακοί. ..και ιδιόρρυθμοι....

Απλά προσπάθησε να βρεις και άλλους σαν εσένα και να σέβεσαι τη διαφορετικότητά των άλλων που είναι γύρω σου. Δείξε ανωτέροτητα εφόσον οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να δείξουν για σένα. Και να είσαι δεκτικός με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου και ας έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις. Ο κόσμος θα ήταν βαρετός αν ήμασταν όλοι ιδιοι 

Αρκεί να διεκδικεις στη ζωή σου και να θυμάσαι πάντα να κάνεις ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ επιθυμείς!!!! Να κάνεις τις επιλογές τις δικές σου και όχι τι λέει και τι πιστεύει ο κόσμος ....

Και θα το δεις ότι δεν θα βγεις χαμένος

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Ο κόσμος άμα θέλει να σε βρίσει θα σε βρίσει...ειτε καλός να είσαι είτε κακος....οπότε να είσαι όπως θες και να μην νιώθεις άσχημα για αυτό

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Και δεν το λέω ότι η ευαισθησία ειναι δύναμη για να πείσω εμένα 

Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη για αυτό πια...

το λέω για να το περάσω και σε σένα αυτό.

----------


## tzimani

> Και δεν το λέω ότι η ευαισθησία ειναι δύναμη για να πείσω εμένα 
> 
> Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη για αυτό πια...
> 
> το λέω για να το περάσω και σε σένα αυτό.


Μπορεί να είναι και δύναμη και ναι το πιστεύω κι εγώ αλλά προς το παρόν μόνο προβλήματα μου έχει προκαλέσει. Έχω και την προσκόληση στους γονείς μου που με κάνει ακόμα πιο αδύναμο ώρες ώρες.

----------


## tzimani

Έχω πολλά νεύρα πρόσφατα γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι πώς συγκεκριμένα άτομα με εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται τώρα. Εγώ ήμουν άτομο της παρέας, έκανα πίσω για τα θέλω της παρέας και οι άλλοι ήταν για τον εαυτό τους.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Μπορεί να είναι και δύναμη και ναι το πιστεύω κι εγώ αλλά προς το παρόν μόνο προβλήματα μου έχει προκαλέσει. Έχω και την προσκόληση στους γονείς μου που με κάνει ακόμα πιο αδύναμο ώρες ώρες.


Η ευαισθησία δεν προκαλεί ποτέ προβλήματα. Μονο λύνει προβλήματα και βλέπει από μια ανθρώπινη πλευρά τα πραγματα, προκαλεί εμπνευση. Αν νιώθεις ανήμπορος η ψυχολογικά πεσμένος είναι άλλο θέμα.......μην το συγχεεις με την ευαισθησία.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Πολλές φορές μπερδεύουμε τον ευαίσθητο με τον δειλο ή με το άτομο που δεν έχει αυτοπεποίθηση η που είναι υπερπροστατευμενο και δεν ξέρει να αντιμετωπίζει τα προβλήματα της ζωής και αντιλαμβάνεται τον κόσμο γύρω του ως ένα απειλητικό, κρύο μερος και τον εαυτό του ανήμπορο να αντιδράσει. Αυτό παιδιά δεν είναι ευαισθησία, αυτά ειναι ιδιομορφίες του χαρακτήρα.

----------


## ioannis2

Έχουμε και fake αναρτήσεις στο forum απο fake προφίλ?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ποιον στρατό μωρέ; Εκεί που όλοι οι άντρακλες βάζουν τη μαμά να βρει βύσμα; 
Να σου πω τη γνώμη μου επειδή μάλλον είμαι μεγαλύτερος και της ίδιας φιλοσοφίας; Δε χρειάζεται ούτε βία ούτε τσακωμοί, παρά μόνο να λες την φιλτραρισμένη γνώμη σου, να λες όχι όπου νομίζεις ότι δεν σου ταιριάζει και να πατάς πόδι όταν όντως σε εκμεταλλεύονται. 
Παν μέτρον άριστο και στα συναισθήματα, ευαισθησία όπου χρειάζεται, τύψεις όπου πρέπει, αυτό να το θυμάσαι είναι η αχίλλειος πτέρνα σου για να σε χειραγωγούν

----------


## giorgos panou

Φιλε θεματοθετη, εαν νιωθεις στη παρεα σου να σε προσβαλουν χαριτολογωντας με τα κιλα σου,θα μπορουσες και εσυ να κανεις το ιδιο σε δικες τους σωματικες ιδιομορφιες, εαν δλδ καποιος ειναι πολυ κοντος μπορεις με χιουμορ να πεις κατι η αν καποιος ειναι φαλακρις, το αντιστοιχο αστειοκαι θα πρεπει να τις δεχτουνε και μαλιστα να γελασει και ο ιδιος που εχει την οποια ανωμαλια αλλιως δεν θα ειναι σωστος ασε που θα εκτεθει στην παρεα αφου οπως αυτος κανει χαβαλε με εσενα ετσι θα πρεπει κι αυτος να το αποδεχτει.Η συγκεκριμενη πρκτικη εχει και το αλλο καλο, ενδεχετε να σταματησουν να σε πειραζουν αφου δεν θα τους αρεσει να ακουνε για τα δικα τους, αυτο θα κανει και σε εσενα καλο διοτι θα καταφερεις να κερδισεις κατι που θα ηθελε ειτε τσαμπουκα, ειτε να μαλωσεις για να το καταφερεις. Οπως βλεπεις δεν ειναι αναγκη να χρησιμοποιησεις την λεκτικη η την σωματικη βια.
Γενικα τωρα, σε καταστασεις που θα υπαρξει επιθεση σε εσενα ειτε σε ενα κλαμπ, ειτε στο δρομο, κ.α. καλο θα ειναι μια ξεκαρφοτη μερα να κατσεις κι να συλογιστεις εαν νιωθεις ετοιμος για να κινηθεις με αυτον τον τροπο ,η να το αποφευγεις και να προσπαθεις με τον λογο και κανωντας πισω.Αρα το αποτελεσμα ειναι το εξεις,η δεν θα παιζεις ξυλο,θα βγαινεις οσο το δυνατον ατσαλακοτος απο αψυμαχιες αλλα το αντιθετο θα συμβαινει στην ανδρικη σου περιφανια με τα δεδομενα του ελληναρα παντα, διοτι το να αποφυγεις να παιξεις ξυλο με καποιον που ειναι εμφανες πιο αγριος,πιο γυμνασμενος κι τα λοιπα ,για τα πολυτισμενα στανταρ ειναι μια σωστη επιλογη , σε αντιθεση στον κοσμο των εγκληματιων και του υποκοσμου ειναι μεγαλη ντροπη, καταστρεφεις το προφιλ σου, ομως αυτο ειναι σχετικο με την κοινωνικη ομαδα που θελεις να ανηκεις.

----------


## Simon

Το θέμα είναι να είσαι δυναμικός χωρίς να είσαι κάφρος, και ευαίσθητος χωρίς να είσαι μαλθακός. Η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι πάντα με το μέρος μας. Όσον αφορά τις γυναίκες, υπάρχει ένα πρωτόγονο μέρος του εγκεφάλου τους που ανταποκρίνεται θετικά σε συμπεριφορές που έχουν μια αγριάδα (Δεν εννοώ βία, ξύλο, προς Θεού) αυτή την αγριάδα που την διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν μπορεί να σαι κάνει ότι θέλει και που άρα αν κάποιος άλλος την απειλήσει μπορείς να την προστατέψεις και που άρα είσαι κατάλληλος για να γίνεις πατέρας των παιδιών της. Αν όταν μιλάς για καφρίλα αναφέρεσαι σε αυτή την αγριάδα τότε δυστυχώς την χρειάζεσαι. (Αυτή την αγριάδα χρειάζεσαι για να σε σεβαστούν και οι άντρες στον περίγυρό σου) Καλή και η τριτοβάθμια αλλά από μόνη της δεν βοηθάει. Σπανια εξαίρεση είναι να βρεις γυναίκα η οποία διαθέτει εκείνη αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά οπότε αλληλοσυμπληρώνεσται.

----------


## Art_Phil

Tzimani, 
δεν είμαστε ένα μόνο πράγμα, δεν έχουμε μόνο πλευρά εαυτού αλλά αντίθετα έχουμε μία ποικιλία πλευρών, μία ποικιλία χαρακτηριστικών και ένα ρεπερτόριο συμπεριφορών. 
Το ζήτημα είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε την κατάλληλη πλευρά στην κατάλληλη περίσταση. 
Για παράδειγμα, η ζουζουνίστικη ή sexy πλευρά του εαυτού σου μπορεί να είναι πολύ κατάλληλη όταν φλερτάρεις μία γυναίκα, αλλά καθόλου κατάλληλη όταν βρίσκεσαι σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά. 
Αντιστρόφως, η πολλή σοβαρή πλευρά του εαυτού σου μπορεί να είναι πολύ αποτελεσματική και κατάλληλη στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον σου, αλλά ακατάλληλη όταν θες να παίξεις με το ανιψάκι σου που είναι 5 χρονών και να περάσετε καλά. 
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι είναι υγιές να έχουμε πολλές πλευρές εαυτού και να διαλέγουμε την κατάλληλη στην κατάλληλη περίσταση. 

Νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα σου δεν έγκειται στο ότι είσαι ευαίσθητος και μαλθακός. Αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι πολύ όμορφα σε ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. 
Όμως για παράδειγμα όταν κάποιος σε προσβάλλει, σε αδικεί ή σου επιτίθεται αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ και δεν είναι αποτελεσματικά και χρειάζεται να επιδείξεις μία άλλη πλευρά του εαυτού σου λίγο πιο "αυστηρή". 
Εγώ εκεί εντοπίζω το πρόβλημα που παραθέτεις. 
Κάνεις υπερχρήση μία πλευρά του εαυτού σου, και βλέπεις ότι αυτή η πλευρά σου δεν είναι αποτελεσματική σε όλες τις καταστάσεις. 

Μπορείς να καλλιεργήσεις μία πιο αυστηρή κοφτή πλευρά σου (δεν χρειάζεται να είναι αγενής), να την αφήσεις στο συρτάρι και να την χρησιμοποιείς όταν πχ χρειάζεται να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου και ν βάλεις όρια.

----------


## pain

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Ήθελα απλά να μοιραστώ τον προβληματισμό μου. Είμαι άντρας 36 χρονών αλλά μεγαλωμένος χωρίς αυστηρότητα και τραμπουκισμό από τον πατέρα μου όπως τα άλλα παιδιά. Αντίθετα εμένα με μεγάλωσαν να είμαι ευγενικός και με τρόπους.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν διαθέτω αγριάδα όπως άλλοι άντρες κατά το ήμισυ λόγω ανατροφής και επιλογής και κατά το ήμισυ λόγω φύσης. Δεν ξέρω αν το ότι έχω μόρφωση τριτοβάθμιας παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αλλά πάντα ήμουν κάπως άτολμος. Οι παρέες μου δεν τόνιζαν τα καλά μου στοιχεία αντιθέτως επικεντρωνόντουσαν στα αρνητικά μου, γιατί π.χ. είχα κάποια κιλά παραπάνω (τίποτα τραγικό). Ακόμα κι αν γινόταν για "πλάκα" εμένα μου έμεινε αυτό το βίωμα ως κάτι αρνητικό με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα στο βάρος μου και να έχω περάσει διατροφικές διαταραχές, ευτυχώς όχι βαριές.
> 
> Τώρα, για να πω και λίγο την αλήθεια, η εικόνα του μέσου άντρα (Έλληνα ή μη) προσωπικά δεν με ενθουσιάζει. Πάντα με ιντρίγκαραν προσωπικότητες πιο "ευγενικές". Δεν το θεωρούσα μαγκιά να είναι κάποιος κάφρος γι' αυτό και δεν προσπαθώ να είμαι έτσι ο ίδιος. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν θέλω να το αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό ο περίγυρος ως αδυναμία. Μου αρέσει η ηρεμία και η ομορφιά της ζωής, δεν πιστεύω στη βία.
> 
> Το μέσο κλασσικό αντρικό πρότυπο επιτάσσει να είμαστε κυνηγοί χρημάτων και θυληκών, σκληροί κτλ. Μπορώ να γίνω σκληρός αν θέλω αλλά όταν βλέπω άλλα αρσενικά να προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν μου φαίνεται ανώριμο εφηβικό κατάλοιπο παρά αντρισμός. Στην πραγματικότητα ο ανδρισμός φαίνεται αλλού.
> ...


Κοιτα δεν μου φαινεται αφυσικο το πως νιωθεις ολοι κατα καποιον
τροπο ειμαστε διαφορετικοι ο ενας απο τον αλλον αυτο που λες
οτι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι ειναι απλα στερεοτυπα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα
κακο να εισαι "διαφορετικος"

----------

